# Pentium D and IDE drives

## redbeardmcg

When I installed Gentoo, I was able to boot using the all-generic-ide option, but now after the install I can't see my cdrom drives. I tried adding all-generic-ide to my grub config to no avail.

Here is my grub config

```

default=1

timeout=15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

all-generic-ide

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo2 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo3 root=/dev/sda3
```

Any ideas?

----------

## amattas

What chipset is the motherboard?

----------

## redbeardmcg

it is an Intel G965

thanks

----------

## amattas

Same chipset I have its not fully supported by 2.6.18 yet, try applying the mm patch off of kernel.org, it fixed some of my problems but fixed others, I ended up building a custom patch for myself from the GIT libraries. I wish you luck, if you need more help let me know.

----------

## wynn

There are four threads which seem to cover the same ground, you might like to look at:

Experimental & final release (GentooCD with JMicron-supp.)

Intel Core 2 system woes (JMicron, JMB363 and other...)

Roundup: Kernel with JMicron support (JMB363, 361, 360, 36x)

New Dual Core build

----------

